# Curtains or blinds for sliding door?



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

If it was me I'd put a simple light drape or sheers on gromets for easy manuvering.


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Not so much for privacy creeper. More to keep the warmth in in winter.


----------



## jiagia (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinds


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You can buy thermal panels on grommets these days. They are white on one side to reflect back the sun in summer and they have a stiff texture for winter warmth. Base your descision on your usage of that door. Personally, I'd snap if I had to mess with window covering everytime I was in and out


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Panel Glides. I think they might be the go. White ones to match the white timber Venetians. 
I hate having my window coverings closed. The only blinds I close here are my bedroom ones at night. I have no close neighbours. 
The Panel Glides can be kept open pulled to the right hand side so they are out of the way.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

How about Plantation shutters?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Vertical blinds. Many colors and textures, even insulated. Continuously adjustable, room darkening available and if you crack the door just a little bit, you can open the blinds just a little bit. The only way to go.:yes:


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Missouri Bound this was in my first post.........
'My current house has vertical drapes on the sliding doors (same as what's on the window on the right of the second picture) However I hate these.' 
They were also on most of the windows in the current house too. It's what we put in 20 years ago when we built the house. Horrid things 

Sir MixAlot. Would not the Plantation Shutters 'clash' a little with the white timber Venetians? And have you any idea how much *cleaning* is involved with these things  
I'm supposed to be retiring. Not taking on a second job lol

Although I do love the look of Plantation Shutters. But they do look best with 'opening' doors rather than sliding ones I think.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Wandererone said:


> Missouri Bound this was in my first post.........
> 'My current house has vertical drapes on the sliding doors (same as what's on the window on the right of the second picture) However I hate these.'
> They were also on most of the windows in the current house too. It's what we put in 20 years ago when we built the house. Horrid things
> 
> ...


 I don't think they would clash. :no:
Anything you put up is going to require cleaning. :yes:
At least you get to retire. :thumbup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm changing my vote. California shutters or plantation as you call them are my very favorite too. If you can afford it put them on all the windows..that would look the nicest


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

I vote plantation shutters too! They would be easier to clean with the vacuum or a blind brush. Clean sleek and simple


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

OK so I've just been looking at some pics of plantation shutters and I do like them. Sleek and neat.
But quite expensive - at least here. 
$300 per square metre seems a lot to me? 
Especially if I want to do the whole house. 
Oh well looks like there goes my trip to Europe


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bear in mind that curtains with a buckram heading (pinch pleat, goblet pleat) occupy rather more space when drawn back than pencil pleating.


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmmm....... One of the reasons why I don't want curtains at all fangeos2
They take up so much space.
I have timber venetians and some left over vertical drapes in my current house. Got rid of all the curtains a few years ago. Slowly losing all the verticals as well. Best thing I ever did :yes:

And Sir Mixalot? Retiring is usually something you do when you get old. Or in the case of some lucky people (of which I'm not) when you get rich (which I'm not) :wink:


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

But window curtain can “soften” the look of any room and make it feel cozier. The right curtains can also make any room more attractive, but they also have a functional as well as aesthetic appeal. By closing the window curtain, you can ensure privacy for you and your family an according to the thickness of the window curtain fabric, you can filter or block sunlight. The sun’s ultraviolet rays can damage carpets, rugs, and upholstery, so by partially or completely blocking the UV light, you can protect your belongings, and of course, subduing sunlight can also help keep your home cooler in the summer months. If you choose a window curtain with insulating properties, you can also help keep your home warmer in the winter


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with the heating and cooling properties but blinds function in these areas just as well. 
As for privacy the house has no immediate neighbours so that is not important. Nor do I have immediate neighbours where I am now either. The only blinds that get closed here occasionally are the ones on the western side where the sun comes in.
I'm just preferring the more sleek and uncluttered look these days. Becoming a bit 'minimalist' in my old age maybe? :wink:


----------

